# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مع stc  ( سوا ) ادعم مشاريع المنبر من السعودية عبر خدمة تحويل الرصيد

## مرهف

*الأن مع خدمة تحويل الرصيد الدولي من سوا
حول رصيد لأهلك وأصدقائك في السودان من جوالك الي جوالاتهم كهدية للتفاصيل 
ارسل كلمة السودان الي 801500
..
التفاصيل هي
  (1) - 12ريال = 5 جنيهات
(2) - 22 ريال = 10 جنيهات
(3) -42 ريال = 20 جنيه
..
يا عزو خلوا الجوالات فاتحة 
تاني سوق ليبيا مفيش


...


*

----------


## مرهف

*
لتحويل الرصيد أرسل رسالة قصيرة الى الرقم 801500 تتضمن 133* ثم الرقم المحول اليه * ثم رمز المبلغ المحول (2،1، أو 3)

مثال: 133*00962103001001*3


عندها سوف تستلم رسالة تحتوي على المبلغ الذي تنوي تحويله بالإضافة الى الرقم المحول اليه ولتأكيد عملية التحويعليك إعادة إرسال الرسالة بحرف "Y"
للحصول على قائمة المساعدة أرسل كلمة "help" أو 20 الى الرقم 801500للحصول على العمليات السابقة أرسل كلمة "status" أو 30 الى الرقم 801500للحصول على قائمة الدول التي يمكن التحويل اليها ارسل كلمة "countries" أو "10" الى الرقم 801500

...

*

----------


## midris3

*لكن في موقعهم ما ختو السودان ولا نزلوها جديدة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

لكن في موقعهم ما ختو السودان ولا نزلوها جديدة



تم اضافة السودان اليوم الساعة 4 مساء
لكن لم يتم تحديث الموقع حتي الان
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*هههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااي

والله ريحونا راحة ...

تاني سوق ليبيا مافي التحويل يصلك في البيت ...

كورنر :
كدي هسي يامرهف أعمل تيستا عشان تشوف التحويل شغال ولا ما شغال ... :1 (31):

*

----------

